# Video Devices 4K External Recorder



## Guest (Apr 21, 2015)

```
<p><iframe width="100%" height="390" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/2uDNAfU0KHU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p><em>Video Source: [<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora/video/news/nab-2015-video-devices-pix-e-4k-monitorsrecorders" target="_blank">B&H Photo Video</a>]</em></p>
<p>Sound Devices are makers of great equipment. The have won a number of awards for their innovative products, particularly their audio recorders. However, their external recording monitors were successful enough for Sound Devices to dub the video-oriented division of the company Video Devices.   Earlier this month at NAB—where they won more awards—they showed-off a new series of external recording monitors, the PIX-E series.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The PIX-E series is the company’s 4K effort. The series includes three monitors/records: PIX-E5H, PIX-E5, and the PIX-E7. The E5 and E5H both feature a 5″ 1080p screen whereas the E7 has a 7″ 1920 x 1200 screen. The Pix-E5H is HDMI-only. All 3 monitors can record 4K in a variety of Apple ProRes codecs. The E5 and E7 are capable of recording all the way up to ProRes 4444 XQ.</p>
<p>Some features of the monitors:</p>
<p>Waveform Monitor

Vectorscope

Histogram

TapZoom™

Peaking

Zebras

False Color

Frame Markers

Four Way View

LUTs</p>
<p>These monitors record to an mSATA-based SpeedDrive that plugs directly into the monitor using a USB 3.0 connection. This makes it very easy for dumping footage–no more looking for cables or a docking station. They have two versions of the SpeedDrive: a 240 GB version and an enclosure only version which allows you to choose your own mSATA drive.</p>
<p>The PIX-E monitors have a die-cast metal housing and feature a Gorilla Glass 2 screen. They will certainly be as rugged as the Pix-240i, if not more so. The screens on the monitors are in-plane switching (IPS) touchscreens. The touchscreen enables the great feature TapZoom™ to help get critical focus. The IPS panel provides a bright, colour-accurate, and wide viewing angle for your camera team. The monitors are powered by the very common Sony L-series batteries.</p>
<p>Optional accessories that are available include an XLR audio interface and a kit (hard case, articulating arm, batteries, 2 SpeedDrives, sun hood, and cables).</p>
<p>The series is available on <a title="B&H Photo Video" href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=PIX-E+4K+Recording+Video+Monitors&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=">B&H Photo Video</a> for pre-order. The 7″ version comes in at $1595, making these the most affordable 4k external recorders. They are expected to be released this summer.</p>
<p>For more information on these recorders visit: <a href="http://www.videodevices.com/">http://www.videodevices.com/</a></p>
```


----------

